# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Me presento

## cire652

Hola a todos, me llamo Eric y llevo ya un tiempo registrado pero esta es la primera vez que posteo. Solamente llevo 3 años en el maravilloso mundo de la magia y me inclino sobretodo por la cartomagia, siendo preferentemente la que practico y presento de vez en cuando y nada, deciros que si puedo ayudar en algo pues que conteis conmigo y que como principiante estoy aquí para aprender de todos vosotros y disfrutar de la magia.

Saludos Mágicos

----------

